# [SOLVED] Windows XP - Bootmgr is missing.



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Acer Aspire One with no operating system on it at all.

It has a 7GB HDD (Yes, 7GB!!!).

It also has no CD drive.

I can install Windows 7 on this via USB no problem but it takes up most of the HDD space.

So, i got all of the Windows XP home edition files and put them all onto a USB for boot. But now all i get is bootmgr is missing.

I have looked online and people are saying that i should insert the Windows repair disk, but i don't have it and even if i did i wouldn't be able to use it becuase the notebook has no CD drive.

Can anyone help me with installing XP on this machine via USB??


----------



## Vick42 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Windows XP - Bootmgr is missing.*

See if this helps: Install Windows XP From USB Flash Drive


----------



## huggies12345 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP - Bootmgr is missing.*

I have actually solved this problem.

Here is what i used in case anyone else needs it:

Install Windows XP using USB Flash Disk/ Flash Drive - Step by Step Guide

It worked great.

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------

